# [Installation] Funtoo (résolu)

## bouriquo

Bonjour/bonsoir,

Franchement installé ma funtoo je tente de faire un emerge xorg-x11 et j'obtiens ce message :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild manifests
> ...

 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idee,

je précise que j'ai déjà fait un emerge --sync et rien n'a changé ...

D'avance merciLast edited by bouriquo on Tue Dec 29, 2009 10:58 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## RaX

La  re-synchronisation de l'arbre portage devrait régler ton souci.

Bonne journée.

----------

## bouriquo

Hello RaX,

J'ai déjà fait un emerge --sync mais ca n'a rien changé. J'ai effectivement trouvé cette solution sur google mais ca n'a rien donné

----------

## Gaby

Hello,

Il te bloque ?

A priori ce n'est pas bloquant, simplement la taille du changelog qui ne correspond pas à ce qu'il attend.

Normalement si tu fais un "ebuild /usr/portage/x11-apps/xsetmode/xsetmode-1.0.0.ebuild  digest" ça devrait résoudre le problème mais ne refais pas un sync tout de suite derrière.

Gaby

----------

## bouriquo

si impossible de continuer ok j'essaye de suite  :Very Happy:  merci

Ok c'est bon maintenant ca marche. Mais ca veut dire que mon portage est pas correcte alors ? quelqu'un a t'il déjà eu ce soucis avec les recents portage ? si je fais un emerge --sync j'aurais de nouveau le pb alors :sLast edited by bouriquo on Tue Dec 29, 2009 10:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gaby

J'ai oublié de préciser mais il faut peut être supprimer le fichier Manifest avant.

----------

## bouriquo

Oui meme sans supprimer ca marche mais comment faire pour la suite ?

----------

## Gaby

Après ton emerge doit fonctionner non ?

Si tu parle du sync, c'est certainement une erreur sur le dépot qui sera corrigé à la prochaine update donc refait un sync d'ici quelques jours et ça devrait marcher.

Gaby

----------

## RaX

Salut,

Pour la suite et bien il te faut soit répété l'opération du "ebuild xxxx digest" ou espéré que le mainteneur de l'arbre portage que tu utilise fixe le problème que tu rencontre.

----------

## bouriquo

Hello Gaby,

Oui c'est bon je peux maintenant compiler X11, par contre j'ai tenté de refaire un emerge --sync apres la commande que tu m'as donné par simple curiosité   :Laughing:  et en fait mon emerge marche toujours :s étrange non ?

----------

## RaX

Le pb a p-e été fixé entre temps :p

----------

